#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production

## gusgon

Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production (2nd Ed.) - Norman J. Hyne


I hope you enjoy this book. It is djvu format. I will apreciate someone convert it to pdf and reupload it.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You Gusgon

----------


## yanerosolitario

Thanks!

----------


## binnyoo7

simply install any pdf reader like....adobe, foxit...........then give print command....... choose printer out of these nnn n then print ......it will generate pdf ...simple :Smile: )))))))

----------


## Nabilia

Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production (2nd Ed.) - N. J. H.pdf   (100mb)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

Nabila thanks

----------


## desidude

Thanks

----------


## mubeshar786

Brother! the file no more exist in your mentioned website, can you please check it and upload it again, I deadly need this book!

----------


## erodov

can someone please help with a link to this book.
Would sincerely appreciate it.

----------


## rahul39842

I would appreciate if anyone can repost this book. The links in here are dead.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## DobsonUA

I would appreciate too if anyone can repost this book. The links in here are dead.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## DobsonUA

Dear Nabilla, 

could you repost the book "Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production (2nd Ed.) - N. J. H.pdf (100mb)". 
The link  here is dead.

Thank you so much in advance!

----------


## georgecis

Try here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production

----------


## flitzow

thanks for sharing this file..  :Smile: 
I've shared mind..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## barrerav

Thanks for all man.! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

